# Campervanning in Scotland



## banzer (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi all

Recommended this site by a friend. Hope to find some interesting info on wild and not-so-wild spots to camp in Scotland. I know the area well having lived in Fort William and kayaked and hiked around a lot of it, however never done a campervan trip. Will be going with the family (wife and kids aged 5 and 7) in May.

Thanks
Rich.


----------



## The laird (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## GreggBear (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi Rich welcome to the forum. Hope you all enjoy Scotland:welcome::camper::cheers:


----------



## Silver sprinter (Jan 14, 2019)

Hi welcome and enjoy :welcome::camper::wave:


----------



## Makzine (Jan 14, 2019)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## Robmac (Jan 15, 2019)

Welcome along.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## banzer (Jan 15, 2019)

Thanks everyone! Nice to feel welcome


----------



## TrevandJenny (Jan 17, 2019)

*Good spot on Skye*



banzer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Recommended this site by a friend. Hope to find some interesting info on wild and not-so-wild spots to camp in Scotland. I know the area well having lived in Fort William and kayaked and hiked around a lot of it, however never done a campervan trip. Will be going with the family (wife and kids aged 5 and 7) in May.
> 
> ...



Nice wild spot, Staffin pier on Skye, A bit of a treck to get there but if touring skye its a brilliant couple of days. Follow The A855 either way direction Staffin you will see a signpost for STAFFIN SLIPWAY BEACH, follow single track road, just keep driving ahead.
.
Over the cattle grid, keep going your now on road below the cliffs but high above the beaches. Keep going, 5 mins you will see the pier/slipway, to the right of pier is a hardstanding 6/8 M.H could park with ease, Even has water, nice and flat, fantastic views, even better walks, within 1/2 mile is Kilt Rock and Mealt Falls Viewpoint, this is worth a look, we are going again the spring, 

Jen & Trev


----------



## Deleted member 74361 (Jan 17, 2019)

banzer said:


> Hi all
> 
> Recommended this site by a friend. Hope to find some interesting info on wild and not-so-wild spots to camp in Scotland. I know the area well having lived in Fort William and kayaked and hiked around a lot of it, however never done a campervan trip. Will be going with the family (wife and kids aged 5 and 7) in May.
> 
> ...



Rich

Also welcome, but the others bar one have not given you answers.

My answer is Scotland is very free and easy on wildcamping - they changed the law on restrictions a few years ago.

My view is drive around and if you see a nice spot with a bit of turf and firm ground - just stop.

Maybe the bairns need some entertainment, but what about fishing, seal watching, a boat trip?

If I started listing my favourite spots to wildcamping  in Scotland you would be bored before I finished, but start with



Applecross

Red point 

On the 'tops' on Skye with a view of the Cuillins...



We would be back, but for restricted time and distance from Poland.

I am sure you will enjoy wherever you stop.

Geoff


........


----------



## Forresbroons (Jan 18, 2019)

Hi Rich,

Welcome to the forum, we have Been touring the north west of Scotland main land above Ullapool up to Durness and every time we go out we find another place we need to go back to. We started by looking for somewhere on the POI MAP we fancied and carry on from there.

Happy camping


----------



## 2cv (Jan 19, 2019)

FRANK TAYLOR said:


> Nice wild spot, Staffin pier on Skye, A bit of a treck to get there but if touring skye its a brilliant couple of days. Follow The A855 either way direction Staffin you will see a signpost for STAFFIN SLIPWAY BEACH, follow single track road, just keep driving ahead.
> .
> Over the cattle grid, keep going your now on road below the cliffs but high above the beaches. Keep going, 5 mins you will see the pier/slipway, to the right of pier is a hardstanding 6/8 M.H could park with ease, Even has water, nice and flat, fantastic views, even better walks, within 1/2 mile is Kilt Rock and Mealt Falls Viewpoint, this is worth a look, we are going again the spring,
> 
> Jen & Trev



Sounds good. There are three pois down that road, but they do carry a warning for longer vans.


----------



## mistericeman (Jan 19, 2019)

2cv said:


> Sounds good. There are three pois down that road, but they do carry a warning for longer vans.



T'is a loverly spot down there.... And with en suite dinosaur footprints if you look carefully.


----------



## jeanette (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi and :camper::welcome:


----------

